# Hoglets!



## Malaefic (Jan 21, 2011)

Recent 2 additions to the family. They are about 4 weeks old now

No names yet.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I want one! So cute.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 21, 2011)

Well isn't that the cutest little thing ever! My son and I wanted one a few years ago, but I learned they are not allowed in California!


----------



## Malaefic (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I think they are really easy to keep and relatively odourless if you are hardworking in clearing their poop. 

Only thing is that you require lots of patience so that they get used to you and not turn into a pin cushion everytime you walk near them.


----------



## Isa (Jan 22, 2011)

Sooo adorable  
Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2011)

They LOOOOOVE roaches.


----------



## Candy (Jan 22, 2011)

That is just about the cutest thing ever. I didn't know that you could have them as pets. What do they require? Are they hard to keep? Congratulations.


----------



## Malaefic (Jan 23, 2011)

Candy said:


> That is just about the cutest thing ever. I didn't know that you could have them as pets. What do they require? Are they hard to keep? Congratulations.




They are really easy to keep
I use kitty litter though there are other beddings you can use as well.
They are kinda like hamsters except that they don't chew everything like hamsters do

Exercise is on a large Guinea Pig wheel

Food is basically cat food and stuff like carrots


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awe!! I saw some for sale at my local repticon. They are adorable if I ever get a rodent I will probably get a hedgehog


----------



## HarleyK (Jan 23, 2011)

Aren't hedgehogs nippy?


----------



## Malaefic (Jan 23, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Awe!! I saw some for sale at my local repticon. They are adorable if I ever get a rodent I will probably get a hedgehog



Hedgehogs are not rodents like what most people think
They belong to the order of _Erinaceidae_.

Hedgehogs have canine teeth like dogs/cat and not incisors like rodents.

Which is why you don't have to worry about them trying to chew through their cage or wires.



HarleyK said:


> Aren't hedgehogs nippy?



Well, theyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re not nippy. They might nibble your fingers because they are curious though they might bite if you frighten them or if you try to handle them when they are grumpy. 

Most of the time, my hedgehogs just lick me.


----------



## moswen (Jan 24, 2011)

oh my goodness i LOVE hedgehogs! they are so precious! why did you get into them?


----------



## Malaefic (Jan 24, 2011)

moswen said:


> oh my goodness i LOVE hedgehogs! they are so precious! why did you get into them?



Because they are cute and also because they are not rodents. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like rodents (even hamsters)


----------

